# 5 10 Impact High ? extra ankle support



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Anyone used the High's?
I'm looking for extra ankle support following recovery from a serious ankle injury.
Comments? 
Suggestions?


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

I would just give it a rest and there is no point injuring it while you are healing


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

You misunderstand. I need ankle support long term.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Look into good flats and some hiking boots.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Thats not a very helpful reply. I have hiking boots.
I want a good flat shoe for biking with spike pedals.
I have a long history of ankle issues and have always needed extra ankle support when on uneven ground.
Instead of buying a low top shoe I saw these and wondered if anyone tried them before.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I have found to have anything near "supportive" for the ankle means something more akin to a boot than a shoe. I bike in hiking boots all the time on my pinned flats for the same reason you mentioned. I also have some 5ten dirtbags that I'll use on shorter or less intense rides where I'll mostly be on the bike. These offer no ankle support though they do protect them from impact a little.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I've used them for about 7 years. I assume they give more ankle support, but that doesn't mean they will stop you from being injured.

I broke my ankle a few years ago while riding with them.

Tim


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Yea just need little extra support like a good hiking boot. However I want the sole to match up well for bike pedals like crampons or spikes.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cloead (Oct 18, 2013)

Ever tried an ankle brace? I wear one when wakeboarding.. might start wearing it while MTBing...


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

cloead said:


> Ever tried an ankle brace? I wear one when wakeboarding.. might start wearing it while MTBing...


An ankle brace is not helpful for my particular situation, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Height of the shoe's collar on it's own has little/nothing to do with ankle support.
Ankle support primarily comes form supporting the arch and calcaneus.
A higher top with full lacing may help with ankle support in a good fitting shoe, but it won't do anything for an ill fitting shoe.
When you twist your ankle, the rotation starts from below the ankle joint complex. This is the area and support where you need to get the fit right.
Look in to to a good orthotic-custom or off the shelf + a good fitting shoe that laces up snug over the instep. 
For shoe fit and support, start from the bottom and work upwards.
Impact Highs are pretty simple shoes. They're certainly not putting R&D $ in to the last and fitting component of that shoe. Maybe take a look at it with the addition of a footbed/orthotic-Superfeet, Sole, Montrail, etc.
Would be interested to hear why an ankle brace is not helpful for your situation.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I rolled my foot/ankle while stepping down on pile of a soft moving uneven surface (pillows) in the dark and sprained my ankle which partially tore my anterior talofibular ligament.
Examples:

























My ankle has rolled this way many many times on uneven surfaces.
This was mostly because I have a pronounced bunion, and my big toe is "missing" from it's support role.
My big toe is out of place and This creates an extra opportunity to roll my foot often.
Bunion XRay:









The ONLY way I have been able to prevent rolling my foot when hiking in very rough terrain, is to wear very tall boots, like the old military style ones.
Like the Corcoran Men's 10" tall boot.









The leather was thick and when laced tight formed a perfect support system for my ankle when hiking.
These boots also limits how far I can roll side to side.
They also help a lot to stabilize when from landing a jump or even when climbing up.

So those are the qualities I want to add to my biking shoe/boot.
I do not think I can get this from a boot that is less than 8-10" tall.

Maybe I should just get one of these type of boots, even has an External Ankle Support reinforcements.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

The only thing you are going to find it impact resistance for ankles in the MTB world. What kind of support are you needing? The only time I see ankle protection in terms of rotation/twisting is for motorcycle boots. Look at SIDI Vortice boots for further ideas.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

jkidd_39 said:


> The only thing you are going to find it impact resistance for ankles in the MTB world. What kind of support are you needing? The only time I see ankle protection in terms of rotation/twisting is for motorcycle boots. Look at SIDI Vortice boots for further ideas.


interesting idea, overkill for my needs, and not sure how well a boot like that would peddle.
There's the XM- - Fox Comp 5S Boot $135


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

I wear the impact highs with a brace, it works pretty well.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Tall military boots with 5-10 resole kit?


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> interesting idea, overkill for my needs, and not sure how well a boot like that would peddle.
> There's the XM- - Fox Comp 5S Boot $135


I wasn't proposing that you run the sidi boots for MTB'ing. Just displaying what is out there for protection. I can't think of any options out there that would meet your demands.

I'd say an ankle brace and some 5-10's.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Sorry all for the unusual thread. I think one of the military style boot with built in ankle reinforcements, will be the answer for me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Ya a MX boot would not pedal well at all.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

rustybkr said:


> I wear the impact highs with a brace, it works pretty well.


What brace do you use with the 510 impact high ??

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Multiple Type 2 Sprains in both ankles over the years for me.
You'll likely need a brace that utilizes lacing. Several low profile types are designed to fit inside shoes.
The standard sleeve/compression ankle braces won't do much for you.
Look in to a good foot-bed in conjunction with a quality lace up brace.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I just tried on a nice hiking boot that felt like it would support me perfect. Not sure how well it will peddle though. I think I am going to pick up a pair though.

UnderArmor Ridge Reaper 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on these boots, on close out sale too.
They were on sale and I tried on about 20 pairs of boots and these are the best bet for me I think.

UNDER ARMOR RIDGE REAPER 8.5 HUNTING BOOTS (Black/Grey)









They hold me firm but have just a little give in the right place, they have the comfort of a running shoe from the inside, but feel as supportive (or more) as my oldschool military boots.
I will report back if there's any complications riding with them.
Otherwise, I should be good for the season, until I can have surgery in two months.
I may even keep using them after the surgery, depending on the results.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I ride 5-10 impact high's. I broke the spur off the back of my Tibia a few years back and the extra support seems to help it. I have a pair of 5-10 Sam hill's and they are pretty much the same shoe but its noticable how much less support there is around the ankle area from 1 to the other.


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

The brace is a leather lace up style with some metal or plastic reinforcement. Like you get from the doc for a sprain, just heavy duty. 



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

PM me if you're looking for a pair of these in 10.5's. I have a brand new pair that I'll sell. Never used.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a pair of the impact highs that I bought 6 years ago and they are still going strong. I also have a pair of 5.10 lows. The high-tops offer much better protection and grip but are bulkier and heavier. The ankle support is a bit better on the highs.


----------



## JXG (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the FiveTen Impact High Shoe. No, it does not give super support but it gives some support and protection of the ankles compared to low shoes. 

It doesn't take much fabric and fake leather to make a significant difference against rocks, brush, and even slow down the cactus spines.

The need for pedaling does put constraints on a supportive boot. 

The idea of adding 5.10 resoling material to a high boot is interesting.

Thanks for the thead.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a little late to this thread, but I am looking for the same thing as the OP. And I've been riding 5.10 Impact Highs for about 3 years now, and I'm not happy with them. Pedal grip is FANTASTIC, I have to point that out. But the ankle support was and still is disappointing. The Impact High uppers are squishy, which is nice if you're concerned about impacts (hence the name, I guess?) but the support just isn't there.

Plus the lacing is terrible. It's a pain in the pass to get them snug enough to keep my foot in place, and tightening the laces feels and sounds like fingernails on a chalkboard. I hate them a little more every time I put them on. And, and a little more every time I take them off.

Hiking boots and military-style boots have better support, but they tend to have soles with big lugs and grooves that don't grip pedals nearly as well as 5.10s.

So the search goes on...


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I agree still not satisfied with my boots. but I'm capable of riding very well in them with a 8" tall and I now also use a Mueller ankle support that is very thin and laces up and helps so much too prevent soreness after the ride.
The Canfield Crampon pedals I bought need to be coupled with the LONG screws for the hiking boots with big lugs.
Get long screws.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Apparently soccer players use ankle supports a lot and the local soccer stores had awesome selections and advice on which one to use for the type of support you need.

I'm happiest with this one (though I changed the laces out for zip laces) 
Mueller ATF 2

Mueller Lace Up Ankle Brace / Midwest Sports


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> interesting idea, overkill for my needs, and not sure how well a boot like that would peddle.
> There's the XM- - Fox Comp 5S Boot $135


reconsidering....


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Plus the lacing is terrible. It's a pain in the pass to get them snug enough to keep my foot in place, and tightening the laces feels and sounds like fingernails on a chalkboard. I hate them a little more every time I put them on. And, and a little more every time I take them off.

You've got to change laces the original laces suck. Once I did a change, I never had issues tightening them.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

661 makes a brace similar to that Mueller ATF 2. The 661 has plastic stays and soleus cups that can be removed.

661 Race Brace Pro Ankle 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles

I've run one for two years and only now are the laces sawing through the webbing "eyelets." If you go that route, preemptively protect those blue webbing "eyelets" with tape, fabric or Plasti-Dip tool handle coating. On my next brace I'm going to simply add metal eyelets to those.

I just gave my brace a rest and used athletic tape over top of a thin sock. Very good results.

Forget anything stretchy - neoprene, elastic, etc. Placebo effect only.

I had a subtalor compound dislocation 22 years ago. Probably the gnarliest ankle injury possible. I've lived ankle issues daily. No shoe or boot suitable for riding will do what a brace or tape will. Which you found out. Kankle on...


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I actually found for my injury a boot does fine. But a brace improves my endurance. As my ankle has healed more I need the brace less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Trail_Blazer said:


> reconsidering....


I was reaching for my wallet until I saw the picture that shows the plastic plate that runs from the sole to the top of the cuff. Looks like very little freedom for your toes to come up or down.

If anyone tries these, I'd love to know how they work out. I imagine they'll feel awkward, I just wonder if it's something you can just get used to, or if it really poses a problem.

5.10 Impact highs are too soft, but ski boots would be overdoing it... where do these go on that spectrum?


----------



## raymondy (Jul 16, 2013)

mbell said:


> PM me if you're looking for a pair of these in 10.5's. I have a brand new pair that I'll sell. Never used.


How do they run?


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd say they they're true to size. I'm a 10 in some shoes and an 11 in some. I wear a 10.5.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone have thoughts on the ankle support offered by either of these?

Amazon.com: FiveTen Men's Line King Shoe: Shoes

Amazon.com: FiveTen Men's Cyclone Shoe: Shoes

?


----------

